
The Feds’ Battle Against Huawei - achow
https://www.wired.com/story/us-feds-battle-against-huawei/
======
lazylizard
But how would china do a x86-64 chip? Or even arm? Would softbank risk
american fallout to license to the chinese? Or will half the world use
mips/risv-v while the other half use x86/arm?

